# Galveston/Jamaica Beach Wade Fishing



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

North of Galveston Island State Park are miles of flats. Also, you can walk on to Lake Como from the end of the Park road. If the surf is flat, you can fish the coast. Tons of other places nearby. Might check www.2coolfishing.com .They have a Wade fishing section.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

North wind try the surf


----------

